# Hi



## mrsscoobydrew (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello all, nice looking site you've got here.We have a vw t25 i know its not a motorhome but we love it. 

cheers wendy


----------



## autosleeper (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome mrsscoobydrew,  hope you enjoy the site.  Everyone is very friendly.


----------



## t4_chris (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi and welcome  

You don't need to have a huge motorhome to go wildcamping, any size van will do the job just fine  

I have a vw t4, what t25 do you have, any pics?


----------



## walkers (Sep 23, 2007)

mrsscoobydrew said:
			
		

> Hello all, nice looking site you've got here.We have a vw t25 i know its not a motorhome but we love it.
> 
> cheers wendy


if you use it to eat sleep and wash in it is a motorhome surely. welcome and enjoy the site


----------



## Merlin (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll echo that, and welcome.  Home is where you lay your head and if it's got an engine then.........!


----------



## mrsscoobydrew (Sep 26, 2007)

Cheers guys, we have a caravelle 2.1i and we put a westy roof on and remio interior still got loads to do.


----------



## firefighter (Sep 26, 2007)

*welcome*

Welcome   we all have one thing in common here, a love of the open road. How you do your own thing is your way... enjoy!!


----------



## merlin wanderer (Sep 26, 2007)

*welcome*

​


----------

